# How to sponsor someone?



## ItsNnicholas

Hey I'm thinking of sponsoring a skater for my brand. Is there a place where I can find sponsor me videos? Is youtube it? If I do sponsor someone, how do I do it? Contratct? Agreement? Piece of paper with their signature? Thanks for reading!


----------



## playera

Go to your local craigslist and post an ad saying you are a clothing line owner looking for skaters to sponsor. It's better to sponsor locally that way your brand will be known around town and will be easier for them to buy shirts off you. Or even better go to your local skate park. Sponsor a local skater who skates there everyday and has a rep. They don't have to be super good skaters just decent and as long as they got tons of friends. Try to sponsor a high school kid too since they will wear anything and have no money to buy shirts so they will gladly accept your offer.

And the contract part I don't think a contract should be involved unless your a major brand and are sponsoring popular skaters for cash. Just hook him up with shirts enough for him to wear at least a couple times per week when he's at the skate park. When you release new stuff hook him up again. Hope I helped.


----------



## DavidRobison

ALWAYS get a contract with anyone you sponsor. If you put your name on a skater, you can become liable for what comes out of his or her mouth. KNOW who you sponsor. I've tried to sponsor skaters in the past and most seem to be glammered by MTV or movies. The first 4 young men that I interviewed for a clothing line I helped design thought that they could pick and choose what they would wear and when and then I actually heard one whom I thought was the best of them tell his friend he'd gotten two sponsors for the same type of clothing and didn't expect to wear any of them LOL. (we dropped him of course) Write up an expectations list. You know, the things you want from your sponsored skater. No competing brands on em, no negative words or opinions in public about your brand EVER, any videos they are in they HAVE to wear your stuff that you choose. etc etc. YOU control how your sponsored skaters look and how they talk about your product. Let them know that up front. In return you offer them-whatever travel to competitions, clothing, equipment, their own signature brands, a royalty on their signature products, input in the creative process etc. (even a paycheck sometimes). You have to decide what you want from them first then decide what you can do for them and put it on paper. Get a lawyer to look it over and bless it then go out and choose your skaters carefully. (feel free to make your offers individually and confidential)

MOST IMPORTANTLY: Make sure you set goals and speak with your sponsored skaters about your goals and encourage them to help you reach those goals with rewards for doing just that. If you allow them to take credit for what they do you will get loyalty, just don't be wishy washy about what YOU want.


----------



## Solmu

I agree completely with David.

Especially with the fact that this is a process of *give* and take, not just take take take. Free clothes? Woop-di-do. Too many "sponsorship" deals from new companies seem to involve free clothes in exchange for an expectation that the person getting them will perform miracles.

It can be hard at first if you don't have the money, but I think David listed some great ideas (a signature product you co-release for example) that don't have to cost you a lot of money while still offering them something in return.

If you have other skills (video, photography, web design) that can also be a great way to give them something in return; few early-career skaters have professional websites or photos for example.


----------



## Dante2004

Besides skaters, what are some other ideas for sponsorship?

Sports teams seem to be pretty typical, but what is the real ROI? So you sponsor little Timmy's baseball team. Great. Are the parents really going to stop by and buy any shirts? Probably not. And if they do, it would just be a few. Even if they bought a team set of shirts at the end of the year, that isn't going to offset the cost of the sponsorship.

Motocross rider/team?

Bands?

I would think any person/group that would present a merchandising opportunity down the road.


----------



## TRENZZA

if you need a contract, try looking at docstoc.com


----------



## playera

I still don't think you should worry about a "contract" right now unless your already an established brand with lots of sales under your belt, reputation and money. I know for a fact a really good skater will not want to get sponsored and sign a "contract" by an unknown brand unless he is a friend of yours. They would rather sign a "contract" with bigger apparel companies DC, FAMOUS, ELEMENT, ACTIVE etc. Just give the shirts out to a couple of them, I know they wont create miracles and give you tons of sales but if other skaters start talking about your shirts then start thinking about sponsorships. 

Get a bunch of stickers printed and pass them out at skateparks, skaters love stickers haha.


----------



## playera

Dante2004 said:


> Besides skaters, what are some other ideas for sponsorship?
> 
> Sports teams seem to be pretty typical, but what is the real ROI? So you sponsor little Timmy's baseball team. Great. Are the parents really going to stop by and buy any shirts? Probably not. And if they do, it would just be a few. Even if they bought a team set of shirts at the end of the year, that isn't going to offset the cost of the sponsorship.
> 
> Motocross rider/team?
> 
> Bands?
> 
> I would think any person/group that would present a merchandising opportunity down the road.


For clothing lines
MMA fighters, MX riders, Skaters, Graff artists, surfers, anything extreme sports pretty much..

For screen printing shops 
Try local churches, just offer them a discount if they let you print your logo on the back top or sleeve, yea you probably wont become rich over night with tons of orders but they will keep you in mind for the next order and other church memeber will also keep you in mind for any shirt orders they might have or if they are involved with other churches. Churches always order tons of shirts all the time and average church order i get is around 100-300pcs thats 100-300 potential clients instead of 12 parents from a sports team and much more hassle to print (custom name and number). Just offer them 75 cents off or something.


----------



## kimura-mma

I tend to agree with David and Lewis. A sponsorship should be a contractual agreement where both parties state their responsibilities and expectations.

Dante brought up a good point by mentioning ROI, which I think is what draws the line between needing a contract and not needing a contract.

If a clothing brand wants to hand out a few shirts to some skaters at the local skate park just for the purpose of some added exposure without the real need of getting a return on the investment, then there's hardly a need for a contract.

But if the clothing brand is planning on sponsoring skaters with the specific purpose of increasing sales, then I think it's important to have a written agreement. Especially if the clothing brand is offering money (for competition fees, travel expenses, etc) in addition to free clothing. If the sponsor is going to uphold their end of the deal, it's important to make sure the skater holds up their end too.


----------



## Playboy4LL23

I sponsor a couple skaters and they tend to always wear my stuff and ride my boards. I would randomly show up at the park and they would be wearing it. I guess trust would have to to be the biggest issue. There is no point for a contract unless you are actually paying them. Giving them a few shirts isn't enough for a contract. I mean would you say you have to wear this shirt 2 days a week or else I'm taking the shirt from you or something lol. 
Just meet with the skaters, become friends with them, and then pick a few who you think would represent your brand well. 
Good Luck man!


----------



## emaugust

Unless there is serious cash involved I would stay away from contract. I run a record label and contract enforcement is the worst. And it doesn't make anyone friends.

I am not going to sweat someone over 20-30 dollars (cost) of shirts. Plus, the "sponsored" skater will feel better towards you if you don't try and business them up and order them around. Realistically, what is the value you are providing them? Are a few hundred dollars in tee shirts at the most likely worth all of the demands you will ask of them? I am inclined to doubt it. 

OTOH if you are getting into payment or merchandise values in the 4 figures, it is probably worth working out an Agreement (a contract) - I would never position this agreement as a contract. 

In the end, ask yourself what value you are providing them in return for the value they would provide you. If your value is for real, get a contract - if your value is some token merchandise, screw off with your contract


----------



## DavidRobison

I think many of you who read these posts may have the wrong idea about what a sponsorship is. Giving out some shirts for exposure is not a sponsorship. A sponsor can offer anything they make in large or small amounts with or without cash in return for advertising exposure. If I was going to sponsor a skater I'd want that skater to be in front of every camera, TV opportunity, Competition and every day practices where others would see the brand. Ultimately without SOME return for your expenses its just charity or feel good freebees and you have no claim for anything in return. If your going to "Sponsor" an athlete or performer of some kind have a plan man or call it what it is- charity.


----------



## 4130 Clothing

Regardless of how small or trivial the sponsorship, ALWAYS get an agreement in writing. Anyone who disagrees with this is an amateur who has not gone through the trials and tribulations of dealing with a catastrophic verbal agreement gone awry that easily could've been solved had a simple contract been put in writing from the get go.


----------



## bobbyskims

I have sponsored riders every way that you can think of. Don't sponsor someone who isn't local because you will never hear from him again. The best thing to do is go to a local skatepark, this skatepark will probably have a skate shop near by, find out which riders are sponsored by this shop (try the shops website) and go to the skatepark. Once you see these riders get a feeling for if they are liked or not. You don't want a rider who isn't liked because then nobody will respect his sponsors. If he is liked offer him a sponsorship. MAKE SURE YOU GET IT IN WRITING. If he goes big you don't want a huge company coming in and taking him from you. I normally offer between 6 and 12 shirts per year depending on the skill of the rider. Once he is sponsored go filming with him atleast once a week and blow up your website, facebook, and youtube account with him. The best thing for you is for other companies to sponsor him and for him to get big. Then your golden.


----------



## rawbhaze

From my experience the best ROI of amateur level sports is to sponsor the organized body that governs that particular sport, sponsoring specific competitions/events and sponsoring the venue that the sport is regularly held.

If you sponsor an individual at the local level and he/she has an injury, goes to jail, gets pregnant, goes off to college out of state, etc. then you are screwed. Even if they stay healthy and out of trouble, your advertising is limited to wherever they roam.

As opposed to sponsoring an event, organization, etc. where everyone comes to it and inadvertly sees your logo any and every where. These types of sponsorships are much less likely to let you down and are much more likely to lead to more sales. You will likely end up with oppurtunities to be the sole provider of X item for the host. An item that just happens to be a requirement of anyone participating in XYZ. Guranteed money in the bank.

If/when you do approach an individual, always ask if they have an agent or representation. Always make sure that they are of legal age to enter into contract. Explain your expectations to them as if they were a three year old without patronizing them. Get everything in writing. If your client isn't the brightest you may want to list the important terms of the contract as bullet points and have them initial next to them as well as signing on the dotted line at the end.

It's a good idea to look at the various tax options prior to negotiating. It may be more to your advantage to gift items here and there. At the other end of the spectrum, if you are constantly gifting and paying this person based on performance and/or appearances, Uncle Sam may have a slippery slope case of considering them your employee. That would bring up a whole 'nuther array of problems for some businesses.


----------



## bobbyskims

This is correct however this often costs hundreds of dollars whereas sponsoring a kid only costs a few shirts. But everything you said is correct, so there are ups and downs to both.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare

Has anyone here had successful ROI on a sponsorship of any kind? Increased sales??
I just want to know if its worth it.


----------



## Skatelife2112

U can sponsor me imma skater


----------



## Skatelife2112

I got videos and need a sponsor


----------



## kylsskating

ItsNnicholas said:


> Hey I'm thinking of sponsoring a skater for my brand. Is there a place where I can find sponsor me videos? Is youtube it? If I do sponsor someone, how do I do it? Contratct? Agreement? Piece of paper with their signature? Thanks for reading!


Hey hey
my friend and i are roller skaters, who skate ramps, street, roller dance even rinks,
i'm Kylie 40 and my male friend who skates well

Would you be interested??


----------



## Vega555

Once you sponsor a skater and they begin winning competitions how much does the sponsee pay them. Is it a percentage or a flat rate?


----------



## ChrisPelers

Hello, since I discovered the stores as Avecvotrelogo customization of t-shirts or all kinds of items with your brand or your logo to advertise, I have discovered a very good way to expand your audience and try to reach more people.


----------

